# what to use as a margerine substatute



## chickeezducks (Mar 6, 2003)

I HAVE BEEN REDING UP ON WHAT TO EAT AND TO USE SOY INSTEAD OF MILK, BUT IS IT ALRIGHT TO USE SOY MARERINE INSTEAD OF REGULAR MARERINE? I KNOW THE NONDAIRY PART IS BETTER FOR YOU BUT I WAS CONSERD WITH THE 79% VEGETABLE OIL THAT IS IN IT. THANK YOU FOR SOME INPUT.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

I only use real butter and it doesn't affect me. Now I can't stand the taste of margarine because all I can taste is the oil. Not sure about substitutes. What about that stuff called Smart Balance? It's supposed to be only good oils and still tastes like butter or margarine.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

The stuff called "vegetable oil" is soy oil. Anything with the word "vegetable" in front of it is likely to be soy. I'm allergic to soy and have to avoid all these things.







I use olive oil instead of butter or margarine. You dip your bread or toast in it, or you can spread it on with a knife. The last time I tried butter I didn't like it anymore.


----------

